# 2011 Events



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

*Forum for the multiple canoe race circuits in the state* - please add to the list

You might not want to be fishing on these rivers at these specific dates and spots 


StartDate Michigan 

Mar 26
2011  *Klondike*
_Oscoda_  

Apr 16
2011  *American Canoe Association Michigan Intercollegiate Canoe & Kayak Championships*
04/16/2011 - 04/17/2011
_Albion_  
 *Grand Ledge*
_Grand Ledge_  

Apr 30
2011  *Owosso Community GreenUp CleanUp!*
_Owosso_  

May 07
2011  *Roscommon*
05/07/2011 - 05/08/2011
_Roscommon_  

May 14
2011  *Onaway Pro Race*
05/14/2011 - 05/15/2011
_Onaway_  

May 21
2011  *Dexter*
_Dexter_  

Jun 04
2011  *Black River Race*
_Port Huron_  

Jun 11
2011  *Huron River Canoe Challlenge*
_Ann Arbor_  

Jun 18
2011  *Power Paddle*
06/18/2011 - 06/19/2011
_Newaygo_  

Jun 25
2011  *Midland*
_Midland_
  

Jul 09
2011  *Traverse City*
07/09/2011 - 07/10/2011
_Traverse City_  

Jul 15
2011  *Harry Curley Memorial Canoe Race*
07/15/2011 - 07/16/2011
_Oscoda_  

Jul 23
2011  *Spike's Challenge*
07/23/2011 - 07/24/2011
_Grayling_  

Jul 27
2011  *AuSable River Canoe Marathon*
07/27/2011 - 07/31/2011
_Grayling_  

Aug 09
2011  *USCA Nationals: Adult and Adult Youth Sprint Championships*
_Newaygo_  
 *USCA Nationals: Sprint Championships for Paddlers with Physical Disabilities*
_Newaygo_  

Aug 10
2011  *Philip H Soule Run-Paddle Biathlon National Championships*
_Newaygo_  
 *USCA Nationals: Canoe/Kayak Orienteering Championships*
_Newaygo Area_  

Aug 11
2011  *USCA Nationals: Youth Sprint Championships*
_Newaygo_  

Aug 12
2011  *USACK Marathon Nationals*
_Croton_  
 *USCA Nationals: Marathon Championships*
08/12/2011 - 08/14/2011
_To come_  

Aug 27
2011  *Mio's First Dam Race*
08/27/2011 - 08/28/2011
_Mio_  

 Sep 17
2011  *Paradise Canoe Race*
_Paradise_


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

June 04
2011 Paddlepalozza - Clinton River
Auburn Hills through Rochester Hills


----------

